# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Where is the most effective place to inject HGH

## z06vett

I Would like to know where is the best place to pin Gh so the body can absorb the Gh.


I have been doin my research, and some people say in the stomatch area and other say on the deltiod, back, or the tricep area...

Thanks !

----------


## spywizard

that would be a sub c (also known as a subq injection)

or 

Im the delt/back tri.. 

so I usually do it in the bathroom.. .... stomach..

----------


## ironbeck

lol...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> that would be a sub c (also known as a subq injection)
> 
> or 
> 
> Im the delt/back tri.. 
> 
> so I usually do it in the bathroom.. .... stomach..


it doesnt matter where you inject. As long as you do it in the kitchen. Bathroom is for newbs  :Smilie:

----------


## z06vett

HaHAha 

Funny stuff.

----------


## Razor

> HaHAha
> 
> Funny stuff.


Kitchen..delta quads and tris for me

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^pinning delts/quads/tris are for pussies, I pin directly into my pituitary where natural GH is released.  :Smilie:

----------


## Razor

> ^^^pinning delts/quads/tris are for pussies, I pin directly into my pituitary where natural GH is released.


Now we know why ur so fcked in the head:$)

----------


## socal_ape

Stomach for me

----------


## z06vett

lol,

Well from this post, I realize that it dont matter where u pin, it all is the same....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^Exactly.

I pin my love handles or stomach most of the time.

----------


## z06vett

sounds like thats where i will be doing it as well....

----------


## wmaousley

> it doesnt matter where you inject. As long as you do it in the kitchen. Bathroom is for newbs


What about in the car in the gym parking lot next door to a police department?

----------


## Dukkit

I do it in my eye balls. 

Goes right to the brain.

Super brain!

----------


## BigRick82

Just get it in you.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

LOL, too funny. SubQ in the abs for me.

----------

